# Question For Paul (Silver Hawk)



## global (Oct 6, 2010)

Paul

Some time ago, about a year I think, you posted a mini-review of a modern-day Accutron test meter designed and built by a friend you called 'John'. Can I ask if the circuit and parts list for this device were ever shared on the Web anywhere? I would quite like to have a go at making one myself.

Thanks.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

global said:


> Can I ask if the circuit and parts list for this device were ever shared on the Web anywhere?


I'm afraid they are not...and I do not have these details.


----------



## global (Oct 6, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


> global said:
> 
> 
> > Can I ask if the circuit and parts list for this device were ever shared on the Web anywhere?
> ...


Thanks Paul. Just an off chance!


----------

